# Wie bearbeite ich mein bild



## Blauerreiter (24. August 2007)

Hallo ich bin hier voll auf neu land und habe keine ahnung wie man so bilder bearbeitet also ich chatte viel und ich finde es ist langweilich immer die normalen bilder reinzustellen 
also ist möchte meine bilder bearbeiten oder jemand macht das für mich naja es sollte so aus sehen wie das eigntlich keiner so hat 
ZB Hier ist ein bild http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/3979223.jpg

Naja so könnte ich mir auch vorstellen das mein foto so aus sieht naja aber es giebt ja mit sicherheit noch bessere sachen oder?


----------



## BiGer (24. August 2007)

das Bild gibt es nicht was du als Beispiel erwähnt hast.

Ich kann dir gerne Helfen dein Bild zu Bearbeiten

mfg


----------



## Blauerreiter (24. August 2007)

Cool sag mir was du brauchst 

Wenn möglich auch über MSN


----------

